# Macro's disabled in Excel 2007



## t-square (Aug 21, 2008)

Dear all,

Since yesterday my Excel VBA macro's, assigned to events and buttons, don't work anymore. When I open a file Excel has this annoying "Macros have been disabled" bar, but my macro settings in the Trust center is Enabled. Whatever I do to change the settings, they remain disabled.
With one of the most important workbooks I copied all sheets, names and code to another workbook and Bylo, all macro's worked!! Saved the copy and opened it again: :upset: all macros disabled!!
Anyone a hint what the cause could be and how to solve it?

Please, HELP!!


----------



## ufischer (Apr 30, 2007)

I've had a similar problem where I tried to specify that macros, active-x and DDEs are automatically enabled so that I don't have to hit that options and click on the radio boxes to get them enabled each time. After I did that and saved the trust settings to automatically enable all those things, I get a compile error in a macro (ThisWorkBook.cls) module which was (and is) working on earlier versions of this spreadsheet. Now I can't change those trust settings back to the way they were before the compile error (undefined variable in an active-x structure) started coming up. I've exported the module from the failing version and from the last working version and ran FC.exe against them to verify that they are identical... they are identical.


----------



## t-square (Aug 21, 2008)

This happened already a while back. I had had some automatic updates from Windows XP, so I suspected one of those updates. What I didn't realize was that I had also upgraded to a new version of AVG (to version 8), my antivirus program. Apparently they made a mistake because XP didn't discover the antivirus program running anymore and because of that it helpfully upset disabled all macro's no matter what security level I set myself.
So, thanks you mister Gates for another couple of hours lost!


----------



## dumbdoggy (Dec 10, 2008)

I had the same problem, although it did not occur on every machine we upgraded. The best fix I found is located here:
http://www.rondebruin.nl/password2007.htm

This is a registry hack that bypasses the encrypted macro scanning in the worksheets you open.


----------

